# The Motorhome Force Field



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Never mind the Higgs Boson, has anyone identified the Motorhome Force Field?

It's a pervasive force and incredibly strong which has many unpredictable and potentially serious effects, but can usually be detected by the way it causes car speedometers to read slow, so that even when a motorhome is going at the speed limit the car's clock read 10mph less. Here are some examples from just yesterday.

Travelling in a queue of cars behind a large lorry at 50ish mph we came to an overtaking lane. The inevitable charge of psychologically disturbed drivers then ensued who just had to get one vehicle ahead in the queue and of course, the final flourish, the moron who had to get past 2 vehicles at the last minute just as the road narrowed and squeeze in behind his fellow moron. So everyone was still in a queue behind the lorry but had changed places.

Coming back on the same stretch another moron had to get past on the single lane, crossing the double white lines to do so. But at least he had the satisfaction of being one vehicle in front for the next 10 miles until I turned off.

Later, in Tesco's carpark in Inverness, my wife was directing me out of a tight space when a driver started to reverse out of a parking space and reversed into her. When I approached the driver he accused her of "standing in the middle of the road" and therefore it was her fault!! This is the most invidious effect I have encountered of the force field - a driver believes that he is _entitled_ to run over a pedestrian if they are standing in his way.

There are many other more minor effects, such as when drivers exiting a side road are compelled to shoot out "to get in front of a motorhome" and then tootle along slowly holding everyone up or those who feel they are obliged to block you in as tightly as possible when parking.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

One of those morons near here recently buried his car in the back wheel of a right turning tractor! There were three cars behind the tractor when said moron decided to overtake the whole queue. The impact was so great as to take the rear wheel off the tractor. I bet he won't be doing that again in a hurry!
Everybody ok if a little shaken and stirred.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wug

Yes our van emits the same force field, I actually think it may not only affect drivers brains when they are folowing us at 60 mph on the open road but it also affects them when we are parked up in a supermarket car park as no matter how far away from the entrance I park when I return to the van some blighter has always parked so close to me that I cannot open the hab door even though that part of the parking area is virtually empty :twisted: 



Mike


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

wug said:


> Later, in Tesco's carpark in Inverness, my wife was directing me out of a tight space when a driver started to reverse out of a parking space and reversed into her. When I approached the driver he accused her of "standing in the middle of the road" and therefore it was her fault!! This is the most invidious effect I have encountered of the force field - a driver believes that he is _entitled_ to run over a pedestrian if they are standing in his way.


That is a £10,000 claim you neglected to follow through... i know because i had one against me when a woman slipped on ice and fell into the side of my car :evil:

we re all car drivers, it isnt much fun stuck behind a large vehicle, but there s no excuse for not overtaking safely :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and of course the car drivers who cannot bear being overtaken by a big white blob of a motorhome - we are plodding along the motorway at out normal speed of 55-60, overtake a car and pull back in - then the car driver speeds up, overtakes us and then pulls back in and slows down , so to keep up our steady speed we have to overtake....... :roll: 

another one in supermarket car parks is where we pull in to a quite area (like Mike above :roll: ) and when we return there are 3 other motorhomes parked near us - is it the herding instinct?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The herding instinct is very prevalent here in France, pull into an empty secluded aire and you can guarantee the next arrival will come and park as close to you as is possible. :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think this is a new phenomenon as it's been going on at least 50 years to my knowledge.

Anyone behind a sports car being driven responsibly just had to "show them" and get in front. As a HGV trucker who was always slower off the mark when loaded had to endure one after another car squeeze in front of me causing me to have to brake. 

The French are good at this and put their lives as well as others at risk to overtake and then turn off...???

Ray.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Get used to it, there are a lot of people that do that, do yourself a favour, just let them through and on with their journey, you will meet them again just up the road at a set of traffic lights, or a round about, or on occasions, in a ditch because they have run out of luck and overtaking a MH, Caravan, or Lorry, at the wrong moment.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I think you will find these Drivers on seeing a Motorhome get the Caravan mentality must get past or must pull out in front of as he will hold me up. :wink:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Plenty of morons like that in Spain,over the years I have come to the conclusion that most (not all ) are women drivers.We let them past as say to our selves "see you at the next roundabout if you dont plant another bunch of flowers beside the road"


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yes there is a forcefield indeed.however I sometimes get quite naughty and as they go past me I accelerate and match their speed up to around 70mph.Mind you then again as per the avatar I can sling it around a bit just to provoke.
when parking I often take up 4 places, this leaves room all round.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My pet hate is the moron who zooms up behind you and gets frustrated at your slow speed and then overtakes only to find the pensioner pottering along in front of you.
Then he notices the traffic coming the other way while he is on the wrong side of the road.

Of course you can ease off and make room for him to get in. I might try that some time. :lol:


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

My favourite is the Muppet who is hell bent on overtaking you, only to slow down after then have overtaken and slow down.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

They also cause my Cruise Control to Malfunction.

It works fine maintaining speed for mile upon mile, but I find after overtaking a slower car on the Motorway, it malfunctions as the car re-overtakes me. Only to then find another malfunction as my Cruise Control then makes me catch the car back up, and require another overtake.

This then goes on in an infinite loop, which I find strange as normally the Cruise Control Speed is perfectly maintained.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

spykal said:


> Hi Wug
> 
> Yes our van emits the same force field, I actually think it may not only affect drivers brains when they are folowing us at 60 mph on the open road but it also affects them when we are parked up in a supermarket car park as no matter how far away from the entrance I park when I return to the van some blighter has always parked so close to me that I cannot open the hab door even though that part of the parking area is virtually empty :twisted:
> 
> Mike


I find that too. I like to park out of the way (I work in a supermarket!!!) and I can bet you a Dollar that if I park in an empty car park someone will park next to me - it's the herding instinct 8O 8O


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have suffered from all of that lot in the past as well.
This morning I took our M/H for its service and I noticed that as I drove along people stop and stare as if celebrity was at the wheel or the M/H was a space ship or something!

Bob


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Bob45 said:


> I have suffered from all of that lot in the past as well.
> This morning I took our M/H for its service and I noticed that as I drove along people stop and stare as if celebrity was at the wheel or the M/H was a space ship or something!
> 
> Bob


You'd forgotten to get dressed.... :lol:


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

I forgot to add, my motorhome has a special magnet hidden somewhere, but as hard as I try I cannot locate it, on the motorways as I overtake a slow car, like magic the slower car is attracted by this magnet and starts to speed up and travel at the same speed or a little faster.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Oscarmax said:


> I forgot to add, my motorhome has a special magnet hidden somewhere, but as hard as I try I cannot locate it, on the motorways as I overtake a slow car, like magic the slower car is attracted by this magnet and starts to speed up and travel at the same speed or a little faster.


Are you sure it's not being driven by Cabby (post further up the page)... :roll:


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Rosbotham said:


> Oscarmax said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to add, my motorhome has a special magnet hidden somewhere, but as hard as I try I cannot locate it, on the motorways as I overtake a slow car, like magic the slower car is attracted by this magnet and starts to speed up and travel at the same speed or a little faster.
> ...


He looks familiar


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

wug said:


> Travelling in a queue of cars behind a large lorry at 50ish mph we came to an overtaking lane.
> 
> .


If thet was a single carrageway, the large lorry should have only been doing 40


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Forget the force field where do you find the sign that says 'hit me'?


----------



## sammydonkin (May 10, 2010)

*Inverness Car Park*

It's a couple of years ago but we were in Inverness, in summer, when we headed for a town centre car park. Driving an Ahorn Camper at the time.
I was stopped at the gate by a student helper on a summer job who told me, quite haughtily, that I 'wasn't allowed to bring that in here'.
I pointed out that there was already a VW camper just behind his little cubby hole but he said that 'that was there before I came on'.
I decided that discretion was the better part of valour and caused an almighty traffic jam as I moved everybody back, in a straight line of course, so that I could reverse all the way out. 
In a straight line!


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Followed a very very slow car (25mph) along single carriage way for about 10 miles. Car refused to pull over to let traffic past (by now its my fault to the cars behind me, as they cant see the idiot in front of me) finally got to a stretch of duel carriage way and got past (at 65mph) followed by the 30 or so other cars(I did get overtaken whilst I was overtaking the slow car!) On the end of the queue was the slow car that had been causing the tail back doing 70+mph!

He got past me just before the end of the duel carriage way and, you guessed it, slowed down to 25mph all along the next stretch of single carriage way.

Turned off to services before the very strong temptation just to ram the idiot off the road took charge, sod the consequences.

Id love to get inside the mind of some of them.

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> Id love to get inside the mind of some of them.
> 
> Andy


is that with a screwdriver? :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Bubblehead said:


> Id love to get inside the mind of some of them.
> Andy


Easily done Andy.

Just step inside the coalhouse and close the door.

Dave :lol:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

richardjames said:


> I find that too. I like to park out of the way (I work in a supermarket!!!) and I can bet you a Dollar that if I park in an empty car park someone will park next to me - it's the herding instinct 8O 8O


It's the same instinct that make sure if I'm first to park on an aire the next MH will park in the spot next to me. Expecially if it is a large aire.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If that happens, I put Shadow in the garage behind the wire doors

No one would willingly park next to that overgrown ***

Bring him inside if I'm last to arrive

Aldra


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll call your forcefield and raise you! You think you have problems with your forcefield! Can you imagine their (have to be honest, some but not all - but most!) faces when said slow car sees they are being overtaken - not only by a motorhome but by a woman driving a motorhome! :lol: :lol: 

Sal


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

70 mph American


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Yee ha! Love it, love it, love it! 

Sal


----------

